# Incredible Detail - Red MK 6 Golf Gti Correction Detail



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I've not done and write up in quite a while and usually I would do a more detailed write up, however I have a big back log of cars to write up and thought I would post this one up with loads of pictures showing the transformation rather than loads of text. I think the pictures tell the story fine without too much text.

If you want to see more regular updates on some of the cars we work on then you can like us on facebook and follow us on twitter.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Incredible-Detail/163306570382484

https://twitter.com/Incredible_Dtl

The owner of this car was not looking full correction so there was a few marks left and I have tried to show this in places rather than pretending the car was totally perfect once I had finished. It was a massive improvement though. Most of the remaining marks could have been removed if more time was allowed.

The before video shows how the car looked in direct sunlight. Looking at the video it may look like the car has "just light swirl marks" as a lot of people think, however you will see by the before and after pictures that the paintwork was actually quite bad. Sadly the sun wasn't out when i had finished to make an after video of the same area in direct sunlight. Best viewed on full screen.























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking. Questions, comments etc welcome. Hopefully all the pictures didn't take too long to load.

Robert

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Incredible-Detail/163306570382484

https://twitter.com/Incredible_Dtl


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job all showed perfectly with those pics!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

That is amazing work. Can you give us a idea of what products you used?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic Job, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely job - Mk6 Golf though surely, not a Mk7.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Lovely job - Mk6 Golf though surely, not a Mk7.


Good job. And yes it's a mk6


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

An "incredible" transformation...well done


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job! But it's indeed a Mk6


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice work Rob, and very honest showing that not all marks could be removed with the timescale allowed


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Bloody hell talk about neglect! Fantastic turn around


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work, looks immaculate! However it's definitely a MK6. As it happens, I've got a Mk7 on order in the exact same spec! (3-Door, Tornado Red).


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW What a state :doublesho Amazing results :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Great work! Looks like you had your work cut out with that one, stunning results none the less, Tornado Red has to be one of my favourite VW colours.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Enjoyed that a job well done :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great turnaround.

Lovely the Brembo clock on the wall! (I hope its Brembo haha)


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job, sharp finish


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

had he been washing it with a sponge scrubber.


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lovely car & great finish but as with both the mk5 & 6 GTI without monzas they look boring!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Sorry I know fine well it is a MK6 and have a new MK7 Gti booked in. Not sure why I typed MK7.



inkey said:


> That is amazing work. Can you give us a idea of what products you used?


Paintwork was corrected with S17+ and refined with final finish. I'm sure the same results could be achieved with other compounds however I quite like S17+.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Very nice work Rob, and very honest showing that not all marks could be removed with the timescale allowed


Thanks. No point on kidding on the paintwork is totally perfect and taking loads of before and afters to make it look perfect!



Clyde said:


> Bloody hell talk about neglect! Fantastic turn around


Thanks. Most likely seen quite a few cars washes in it's short life. This was a new purchase for an existing customers.



Zetec-al said:


> Great turnaround.
> 
> Lovely the Brembo clock on the wall! (I hope its Brembo haha)


It wasn't possible to get a Brembo one. It's from autoart and says Ford GT on it. Really wanted a Brembo one though!



MB93 said:


> Lovely car & great finish but as with both the mk5 & 6 GTI without monzas they look boring!


I doesn't really look boring. More understated I'd says. These have winter tyres on them and the customer said he might buy bigger wheels come summer time.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround fella:buffer:

Wow, that had seen a few Kosovan washes in it's short little life eh!:detailer:

I presume Arthur Prince (bootlid pic) is a local dealer?, not the final inspection sign off person as person Aston Martin


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Great job mate wife looked over my shoulder and have just chosen her new car ...


----------



## Powerff (Aug 9, 2013)

great project dude, have same golf coming up next week, will do my best to post as good thread as you but it will be tough 

Well done !!!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround fella:buffer:
> 
> Wow, that had seen a few Kosovan washes in it's short little life eh!:detailer:
> 
> I presume Arthur Prince (bootlid pic) is a local dealer?, not the final inspection sign off person as person Aston Martin


Yeah it was the local dealer. The sticker didn't look too clever IMO.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great work Robert. Bet the client was over the moon. night and day


----------



## Jimmy2k (Feb 26, 2012)

Great transformation. 

Can you tell us the paint thicknesses before and after? I'm just wondering how much would need to be taken off to remove so much scratching...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work Rob, some bad washing marks installed by the owner by the looks of it.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That write up really credits your company name, great work!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Jimmy2k said:


> Great transformation.
> 
> Can you tell us the paint thicknesses before and after? I'm just wondering how much would need to be taken off to remove so much scratching...


On average 2-3 microns. Some areas were 4-5s micron with the deeper scratches and some small sections were a bit more.

It was far from perfect however was quite a transformation with minimal paint removal. I'd happily correct it again a few times as there was plenty of paint on there :thumb:


----------

